# 8 pointed chaos undivided star



## Arcticor (Mar 19, 2011)

This is something that I drew.... I'm not too sold on the Khorne point, I can never get blood right. anyway, tell me what you think!










Thanks
-Arcticor


----------



## serpentis666 (May 2, 2012)

nice drawing but perhaps the eye could be corrupted in each of the corners by the individual gods say blood shot for khorne blistered for nurgle you get the gist


----------

